# Preparing my Galaxy Nexus for Warped Tour



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

So I'm going to warped tour and I was thinking what I might need. First thing I thought of was the biggest water bottle I can find. But then I thought about my phone. I want it to last the whole time and I'll probably be taking videos and some pictures because I'm not going to bring my real camera to a place like that. So, I went out and bought the extended battery (they're still on sale at VZW).

How is everyone's extended battery treating them? I'll be bringing a car charger and my regular battery for backup and hopefully I'll last the whole day with what I figure will be heavy usage with poor signal. I'm also going to flash AOKP M6 rather than keep JB for stability reasons, which naturally means I'll be flashing LeanKernel as well.

Should we make bets on whether I'll make it or not?


----------



## Turbo Slaab (Dec 25, 2011)

I was thinking Otter Box and Cerberus.......


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Hahaha. I have prey but I don't think I'll lose my phone. I'll be using it quite a bit I figure.


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

I'll be in Scranton for Warped Tour next week









I'll be bringing just my Ringke Slim and a couple of extra charged batteries in my back pocket


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome. I'm going to Burgettstown, PA.


----------



## rlb81 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've been running the extended battery nearly the whole time I've owned my GN. If I go to an all-day thing like this (baseball game, concert, etc.) I've made it through the day w/ 2 batteries and moderate usage (i.e. web surfing on the train ride there, and some BS here and there at the event). I'll usually start w/ the reg battery then pop in the extended so you get a little more time on round 2. Enjoy!


----------



## rlb81 (Dec 26, 2011)

Also I'll usually kill all the unnecessary stuff on an all-day outing (4G, GPS, bluetooth, etc).


----------



## Turbo Slaab (Dec 25, 2011)

Having multiple batteries has been a godsend. Especially when I start to crackflash at work. Maybe pick up some cheap ones online? As much as I love the fluidity of JB, AOKP with Leankernal is where it's at for battery life. Just shy of 2 and a half hours consistently of screen on time with mediocre to bad signal.


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

rlb81 said:


> Also I'll usually kill all the unnecessary stuff on an all-day outing (4G, GPS, bluetooth, etc).


< Complete opposite. Need my pictures tagged for the fun of it


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Cloud Nine said:


> I'll be in Scranton for Warped Tour next week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Stands behind cloud nine

"Quit staring at my ass!"

No no no, I was trying to tell if those were extended or not.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

No time to order more batteries. I don't want anymore anyway. I don't usually need more juice, even with my regular battery that has 5 or 6 months of wear. Plus, those cheap batteries you find online are terrible. I got some to keep my OG Droid going and they were worse than the year old battery I had.


----------



## rlb81 (Dec 26, 2011)

Cloud Nine said:


> < Complete opposite. Need my pictures tagged for the fun of it


Ok, GPS can stay on. But 4G and BT aren't going to tag your pics


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dude, if it were me - I'd totally use and abuse airplane mode... Cam and video still work and I would just use cell towers when I need em.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

dickenam said:


> Dude, if it were me - I'd totally use and abuse airplane mode... Cam and video still work and I would just use cell towers when I need em.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


^ This...all day in the heat using the phone...screw phone calls/sms just use it for the camera/camcorder. Tell people if they need you call your friends lol.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Turn on airplane mode whenever you can but if you still need to get calls and text, then just disable mobile data. Also turn off GPS, BT, Wifi, and set brightness to 0%. The battery drops less than 1% an hour this way when you're not using it.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Doesn't brightness at 0% mess up the phone? I use anyscreentimeout for brightness and yes, screen timeout and I believe if I turned it completely to 0% I wouldn't be able to get my screen on without a reboot


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> So I'm going to warped tour and I was thinking what I might need. First thing I thought of was the biggest water bottle I can find. But then I thought about my phone. I want it to last the whole time and I'll probably be taking videos and some pictures because I'm not going to bring my real camera to a place like that. So, I went out and bought the extended battery (they're still on sale at VZW).
> 
> How is everyone's extended battery treating them? I'll be bringing a car charger and my regular battery for backup and hopefully I'll last the whole day with what I figure will be heavy usage with poor signal. I'm also going to flash AOKP M6 rather than keep JB for stability reasons, which naturally means I'll be flashing LeanKernel as well.
> 
> Should we make bets on whether I'll make it or not?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

What city are you going to warped at?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

hugapunk said:


> Awesome. I'm going to Burgettstown, PA.












Also, I don't plan on doing anything drastic. No one knows when anyone is playing until the morning of the concert so I might not be with the people I'm going with the whole time. I'll probably need my phone to find them. Might make use of Latitude...


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Awesome. I'm going to Burgettstown, PA.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

Apparently I'm blind 
I'm going to Indianapolis tomorrow.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Doesn't brightness at 0% mess up the phone? I use anyscreentimeout for brightness and yes, screen timeout and I believe if I turned it completely to 0% I wouldn't be able to get my screen on without a reboot


Never had problems here. I have an app (timeriffic) that sets my brightness to 0 every night from midnight to 6am, and I also frequently drop it to 0 when I need to conserve battery.


----------



## Sloopdawgg (May 16, 2012)

I'd run mine on airplane the entire time, just for the overheating reasons. I don't know about the weather where you are but I'm in Charlotte and its been close 100's for the past few weeks and out at warped, my phone would fry. haha. To answer your question about the extended battery: It should make it the entire time with maybe a battery swap at the end of the night (without airplane mode on and heavy camera and video use).


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Brings me back to the days when the warped tour was actually good and my droid 1 was my baby. I took so many videos and pictures on that piece.

Just make sure you watch your back when you take videos above your head. Crowd surfers always come when your not ready for them lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Good luck recording video w/ the GNex. Every attempt I've made at a concert is horrible. I'd hate to say it but the audio is crap! Video looks good but the phone can't handle the audio.


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

sefirosu said:


> Good luck recording video w/ the GNex. Every attempt I've made at a concert is horrible. I'd hate to say it but the audio is crap! Video looks good but the phone can't handle the audio.


I used my OG galaxy tab and set voodoo sound to loud environment and it came out great for a drum cover i did


----------



## SteroidalFish2 (Jan 31, 2012)

THEFILLTER said:


> Brings me back to the days when the warped tour was actually good and my droid 1 was my baby. I took so many videos and pictures on that piece.
> 
> Just make sure you watch your back when you take videos above your head. Crowd surfers always come when your not ready for them lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Don't hate, man.







I love a couple bands on this year's bill, I just couldn't make the Dallas show. Crowd surfers aren't as big of a worry as dancers (you guys in the music scene should know exactly what I'm talking about).

Back to the topic, I would carry an extended battery, but at the same time, I would recommend a case of sorts. Last year when I was at Warped, I had my Droid X2 wrapped up in an Otterbox, and let it be. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

kevincat3556 said:


> I used my OG galaxy tab and set voodoo sound to loud environment and it came out great for a drum cover i did


What is voodoo?


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Titanium backup... freeze every app u won't need. Maps, email, etc etc etc


----------



## Kias (Jan 21, 2012)

We've gone to Rock on the Range every year except the first one (They failed to send me a memo.) I used to buy extra batteries, but then I got a gnex and decided to get an Anker 8400 MAH Power Bank. Now I don't have to buy more batteries everytime I get a new phone. Just plug it in! It was more than enough juice to keep both of our gnex's running all weekend. Oh, and we always go airplane mode! We turn it back on every once in a while when we want to do something.

As far as what to do with the pics and video with crappy sound? Post-Editing of course.

I've done this every year for my wife and our friends that we go with. I creatively acquire a music video from one of the bands that were at the concert, then splice in my own pictures and videos from the concert for a full blown private music video.

I haven't made the video for this year yet. I have over 2000 pictures and a little over 100 videos to peruse through that I took on my gnex.

You can watch last years video if you want. Completely done with the original Droid. But if you're easily offended, please don't click on this link. It contains lude, crude, and sexual language, along with sexually suggestive actions. You know, your basic rock concert. You've been warned.

2011 Rock on the Range Video/Pic Montage!

Enjoy the Warped Tour!!


----------



## CraigHwk (Dec 24, 2011)

I was at Mayhem all day yesterday in the rain and all I needed was a zip lock baggy.


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

sefirosu said:


> What is voodoo?


Supercurio made sound driver enhancements for the wolfram audio chip in the galaxy s series phones and tabs. its freaking awesome! Look it up if you have a galaxy tab or nexus s or galaxy s. lol


----------



## jtj1825 (Oct 9, 2011)

Ugh please don't bring up voodoo here...makes me cry that we can't have sound goodies too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Also, I don't plan on doing anything drastic. No one knows when anyone is playing until the morning of the concert so I might not be with the people I'm going with the whole time. I'll probably need my phone to find them. Might make use of Latitude...


Latitude is awesome for that scenario. Definitely make use of it.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I used a 16,000mah power Pack when I went to the NATO summit, didn't have to get to a wall charger for 4 days with non stop use

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> I used a 16,000mah power Pack when I went to the NATO summit, didn't have to get to a wall charger for 4 days with non stop use
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 ah giving the globalist pigs hell?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

wizayne said:


> ah giving the globalist pigs hell?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


tried. there were too many pigs. lol literally.


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

Warped tour huh?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bdubs4200 (Jul 22, 2011)

A couple questions... does nfc on drain battery? Does USB debugging kill battery? And lastly does wifi on not connected to a network kill battery? The wifi on not connected I'm sure it does but the other 2 I'm unsure of.... so what are the best things to kill or turn off to get better battery??

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

You should save your money for Rockstar Mayhem Festival this year


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

brkshr said:


> You should save your money for Rockstar Mayhem Festival this year


That's where I will be Saturday in Atlanta

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm sure a bunch of people have said this throughout this thread but I'm too goddamn lazy to read it all right now, since I woke up and found this smorgasbord of jb roms 

Anyways, I think you are waaaaaaay better off buying the extra battery with the spare charger than you are buying the OEM extended. I see negligible difference in battery life (I guess for something like warped tour it would help, but usually the extended battery will add an extra hour or two to the 18, 19, 20 or however many hours that your battery normally lasts; but it will only add like fifteen minutes of screen on time.

The best set up for a concert is to have a few OEM batteries (I have three standard and one extended that fits in the external charger). If you plan ahead about 8 hours and charge them all up on the way there, then you'll have enough battery to get you through three days of moderate to heavy use without having to charge a single time. Just take a couple little stickers with you so you can tell the difference between the charged ones and the dead ones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

throwbot said:


> I'm sure a bunch of people have said this throughout this thread but I'm too goddamn lazy to read it all right now, since I woke up and found this smorgasbord of jb roms
> 
> Anyways, I think you are waaaaaaay better off buying the extra battery with the spare charger than you are buying the OEM extended. I see negligible difference in battery life (I guess for something like warped tour it would help, but usually the extended battery will add an extra hour or two to the 18, 19, 20 or however many hours that your battery normally lasts; but it will only add like fifteen minutes of screen on time.
> 
> ...


Well...I have to get through one day (12 hours or so) not 3 days. I bought an extended (and still haven't killed it) and I'm taking my charged regular as well. That should last.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh yeah, of its only twelve hours you'll def make it.

But it's a pretty common occurrence for people like me (with two or three batteries + the extended) to wind up never using it. Having the external charger and the y-split mini USB cable is definitely a lot better than just having the extended battery. Not to mention, if you battery swap then you never have to use your USB port except for adb. Then you don't wind up like one of the people on here asking for help BC their USB port is fuct and they can't get their device to respond to fastboot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

The extended was more than enough, didn't stay the whole time sadly, and I had a great time. I'll be continuing my break from RootzWiki for the rest of the day.


----------

